# Airbrush



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Guys new to the tackle making I bought a ton of spoons and spinners to paint.now I just need a airbrush. Here's where the problem is what one to get I want a decent one but don't want to pay a fortune till I know I am really going to get into this.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Eclipse HP-C is a great gun, runs 120-140 depending on where you buy it, it's worth the extra money over say a Master. Parts are available all over the net as well.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 on the Iwata Eclipse HP-C


----------



## D.J. (Mar 21, 2016)

http://www.tcpglobal.com/IWA-4207_5.html?sc=113&category=2675179#.VvAZ7eIrLRY

Gravity feed brushes are the best in my opinion . 
http://www.tcpglobal.com/IWA4274.html#.VvAaS-IrLRY
And definatly recomend this especialy if you are using createx or any water based paints.


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

Harbor Freight has some beginner grade guns for about $20 or less on sale with a coupon. Amazon also sells a better brand called Master for about $30. I have both and consider myself a beginning lure painter. They work well for my needs.


----------

